# Assassin



## Grüner Schami (23. September 2009)

Hi,

hab mir mal die Fähigkeiten angeguckt die ein Assassin bekommt wenn er High Level wird. HALLO?
Man bekommt unzählige (VIEL ZU VIELE) Dmg Fähigkeiten die man auch alle im Fight usen musst, wer soll da bitte ne *Rota* fahren? Mit nur lvl 19 hab ich ALLE Tasten an die ich schnell komme belegt (Maustaste 1+2, Mausrad reindrücken, Q,E,1,2,3,4)

Beim Lehrer mal geguckt, da kommt noch VIEL VIEEEEEL VIEL MEHR--.-- kein bock andauernd zu klicken wien nappel.

Ausserdem geht man viel zu schnell bei den Mobs down, 1 Mob und schon muss man wieder reggen.(ausser man hat mal krit luck) Wenn man z.B. low hp hat und noch ein Mob einem die Eier abklemmen will dann hat man keine Möglichkeiten davon zu kommen, ich hab noch net mal nen Stun wo ich Zeit zum reggen hab oder so -.- nur diesen "Luck Stun" mit parrieren oder ausweichen.
Mit 2 Mobs komm ich kaum klar, meistens verreck ich und der Dmg ist ein Witz, mein Zauberer haut alles locker um bevor der Mob überhaupt schlagen kann.

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Tikume (23. September 2009)

Grüner schrieb:


> Was meint ihr dazu?



It's not Wow. Jemals gefragt wofür die anderen komischen Gestalten die keine NPCs sind gut sein könnten?


----------



## Grüner Schami (23. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> It's not Wow.



Hab ich WoW erwähnt?


----------



## Grüner Schami (23. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Jemals gefragt wofür die anderen komischen Gestalten die keine NPCs sind gut sein könnten?



Also willst du sagen das Assassin nur in der Grp gut ist und sonst scheisse?

Am besten nurnoch Leute hier was dazu schreiben die Assassin spielen und Ahnung von der Klasse haben.

Btw: Normal bin ich solche Kommentare von dir nicht gewöhnt Tiku...


----------



## Tikume (23. September 2009)

Grüner schrieb:


> Hab ich WoW erwähnt?



In der Tat hast Du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In keinem anderen Spiel redet man von irgendwelchen Rotationen die man machen muss.



Grüner schrieb:


> Also willst du sagen das Assassin nur in der Grp gut ist und sonst scheisse?



Ich sage man muss sich eventuell an den Gedanken gewöhnen dass das Spiel vielleicht nicht so solo lastig ist.
Level mal z.B. in Daoc einen Pac Heiler solo hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüner Schami (23. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich sage man muss sich eventuell an den Gedanken gewöhnen dass das Spiel vielleicht nicht so solo lastig ist.
> Level mal z.B. in Daoc einen Pac Heiler solo hoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1) Heiler is was anderes als DD
2) Das Wort "Rotation" wurde auch bestimmt in anderen spielen erwähnt. Selbst in Singelplayerspielen gabs bestimmte Rotationen oder auch "abläufe von verschiedenen Skills" um möglichst Effektiv zu sein alles andere ist FACEROLLING bzw Buttonmashing (wenn dus so lieber magst)
3) Man MUSS ja wohl auch mal anständig solo leveln können, klar level ich auch viel in Grps aber wenns mal keine gibt beisst man sich die Zähne aus.


----------



## battschack (23. September 2009)

Ich denke du machst was falsch laut statistiken von Aion servern sind mit die höchsten assasine vom lvl


----------



## Virthu (23. September 2009)

Grüner schrieb:


> Was meint ihr dazu?


meine ehrliche meinung zu deinem beitrag:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (23. September 2009)

du hast recht .... das leveln ist anfangs wirklich zäh finde ich genau wie der schaden ...

aber man kann von den mobs entkommen ... man hat so eine nette fähigkeit die die geschwindigkeit um 20% erhöht auf kosten von mana ...

und man hat ein charge ... wahrscheinlich kommt da mehr ...

zudem hab ich gemerkt das allgemein melee klassen etwas länger brauchen ...


----------



## Darjun (23. September 2009)

Grüner schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab mir mal die Fähigkeiten angeguckt die ein Assassin bekommt wenn er High Level wird. HALLO?
> Man bekommt unzählige (VIEL ZU VIELE) Dmg Fähigkeiten die man auch alle im Fight usen musst, wer soll da bitte ne *Rota* fahren? Mit nur lvl 19 hab ich ALLE Tasten an die ich schnell komme belegt (Maustaste 1+2, Mausrad reindrücken, Q,E,1,2,3,4)
> ...




sry aber deine Meinung kann ich nicht ganz teilen.
Ich will mich nicht als supermegatollerimbaroxxor hinstellen aber nach 1 Mob schon rasten zu müssen ist schlichter unsinn.
Also ich (Assa lvl 16 )mach in Serie mind 5 Mobs die je ein lvl höher sind als ich bevor ich mich mal setzen muss! Möglicherweise leigt es echt an deinem Equip was ja recht viel ausmacht in Aion oder ganz einfach am Skill. Evtl setzt du deine Fähigkeiten nicht zur richtigen Zeit ein oder nutzt sie nur falsch.

Das mit der Anzahl der vorhanden und noch kommen Fähigkeiten muss ich dir leider recht geben, es sind wirklich verdammt viele die man eigentlich nur mit Makros managen kann.

Kurz: Ich find die Assa toll und stark obwohl eben einer der schwierigst zu spielenden Chars mit jede menge Möglichkeiten. 
Zaubse,Kantor, Gladi und Templer welche ich noch bis ca 15-20 in der Beta gespielt habe waren da wesentlich einfacher und lässiger zu spielen als die Assa.


----------



## Tikume (23. September 2009)

Grüner schrieb:


> 1) Heiler is was anderes als DD
> 2) Das Wort "Rotation" wurde auch bestimmt in anderen spielen erwähnt. Selbst in Singelplayerspielen gabs bestimmte Rotationen oder auch "abläufe von verschiedenen Skills" um möglichst Effektiv zu sein alles andere ist FACEROLLING bzw Buttonmashing (wenn dus so lieber magst)
> 3) Man MUSS ja wohl auch mal anständig solo leveln können, klar level ich auch viel in Grps aber wenns mal keine gibt beisst man sich die Zähne aus.



1) Warum sollte eine Klasse solo leveln können und die andere nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2) Ich hatte aber Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3) Muss man nicht unbedingt ... es gibt viele Spiele wo Du solo gar nichts machst. Ob jetzt Aion dazu gehört ist was anderes, aber wenn Du solo nicht klar kommst wird es so sein.


----------



## advanced08 (23. September 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> du hast recht .... das leveln ist anfangs wirklich zäh finde ich genau wie der schaden ...
> 
> aber man kann von den mobs entkommen ... man hat so eine nette fähigkeit die die geschwindigkeit um 20% erhöht auf kosten von mana ...
> 
> ...



ich muss mich korrigieren ... ab lvl 16 ist alles viel entspannter und die mobs gehen ruckzuck down ...

allerdings ist aion wirklich viel anspruchsvoller in sachen rota als wow ....


----------



## ensy (23. September 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> Ich denke du machst was falsch laut statistiken von Aion servern sind mit die höchsten assasine vom lvl




stimmt nicht soooo ganz auf thor sind die beschwörer die wo oben sind.... ich als level 16 assasine schaffe keinen level 17 elite mob alleine.... da kommt ein levrl 14 beschwörer angesprungen macht einen normalen gegener und zugleich einen elite platt das soll schon was heisse ;-)...


zum topic: ich denke du hast einfach falsche manasteine verwendet.... mein assasine ist zum grössten teil mit ausweichen gesockelt und jeder 3-4 schlag geht an ihm vorbei und dan hat man tolle fähigkeit das man ausweichen kann....ich selber kann auf meinen level 3-4 monster packen, elite allerdings pack ich net dazu hauen sie zu arg rein....
ich denke auch das jede fähigkeit die man bekommt ihren platz hat, ich würde mir sogar mit level 16 noch paar aktionen mehr wünschen. weil ich im fight noch immer cooldowns auf die fähigkeiten habe die man durch neue fähigkeiten wegbekommt aber das ändert sich bestimmt bald :-)
ausserdem ist während des leveln schwer zu sagen ob assasine einfach zu schwach ist oder nicht, den dieses richtige klassenbalance kommt im endgame zustande wo jeder seine grundfähigkeiten hat. wen dir aber jetzt schon assasine nicht spass macht oder nicht zurecht kommst würde ich mal andere klasse versuchen, den wie gesagt aion ist nicht wow und das ist auch gut so!!!


----------



## Ratatui (23. September 2009)

die assa hat den selben nachteil wie ein jäger... man ist stark critt abhängig. in den unteren lvls hat man ehh relativ niedrige werte, ändert sich aber alles noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die ganzen kombo-fähigkeiten brauch man nicht zwingend auf tasten legen, die kann man mit maus neben seinem char anklicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (27. September 2009)

Also, was ich da von diesem Selbstbericht, den ein anderes Forumsmitglied geschrieben hat, mitbekommen habe, ist folgendes:

-Auf Lowlevel musst du als DD eigentlich dauernd reggen.
-Die Attacken und Zauber müssen nicht alle benutzt werden.
-Entweder aushalten und wenig Schaden, heilen können und wenig Schaden, oder austeilen, aber schnell umkippen.

Wenn du damit nicht klarkommst, solltest du vielleicht etwas weniger anspruchsvolles spielen. WoW, oder, etwas schwerer, Tetris.


----------



## advanced08 (27. September 2009)

http://triarii-gaming.de/triarii/index.php...mp;threadID=193


ein guide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ab lvl 25 ändert sich alles ...

man bekommt netten crit bonus .... und wenn man gut spielt sind die mobs fast ganze zeit im stun 

und dann tod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (27. September 2009)

Kaum ist die Retail zwei Tage angelaufen, schon kommen die ersten Carebear Threads. Aber Respekt. Das ist der erste Thread darüber, das eine Klasse zuviele Möglichkeiten hat. Und level mal höher als 30, danach ist der Assassin nämlich die Klasse, die am leichtesten solo leveln kann von allen Klassen, die im Spiel sind - natürlich nur wenn man die Klasse auch handlen kann.


----------



## zadros (28. September 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Und level mal höher als 30, danach ist der Assassin nämlich die Klasse, die am leichtesten solo leveln kann von allen Klassen, die im Spiel sind - natürlich nur wenn man die Klasse auch handlen kann.



ist sie schon ab 19 mit 20 und dem chain runecarving stigma erst recht

Grundsätzlich gilt auch: ein evade built ist vor 25 oder sogar 30 effektiver als ein crit build


----------



## Norjena (28. September 2009)

Hm, ich will nix neues aufmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber, was macht mehr Bumms, Ranger oder Assa? Will als Abwechslung, wenn meine Kantorin auf 50 ist (also irgendwann) eine der beiden Kundschafter als DD spielen...evtl Sorc, aber die 2 sind mir lieber.

Und ja, ich weiß das Schaden nicht alles ist, aber wenn ich DD spiele, und mich vom Style nicht entscheiden kann, dann soll es kräftig rumsen, CC können Leute mit zu wenig Schaden benutzten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Tendiere von den zweien eher zum Ranger da Stealthklassen nicht so ganz mein Fall sind.


----------



## zadros (28. September 2009)

Mit 50 kann ich dir das nicht sagen, aber ich habe mit meiner Assa 22 einen vergleichsweise deutlich höheren Schadensoutput wie ein Kumpel mit seinem 25er Ranger, aber da kann sich ja noch einiges ändern...

Stealth ist für Asseln nicht soooooo wichtig, ausser du rennst solo oder im pvp rum und selbst da lässt sich der backstyle besser anbringen wenn man das mob oder den spieler pullt bzw. ancharged und mit evade oder engraving xplo stunt und dann rum läuft.


----------



## advanced08 (28. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Hm, ich will nix neues aufmachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also in china soll der assa ganz gut dabei sein ...

aber die klasse ist sehr vielfältig und im luftkampf recht schwach finde ich ok bin erst lvl 25 und kann sich ändern ...

und stealth wird eigentlich kaum benutzt .. im pvp nur zum anschleichen oder zum ganken kannst dir ja den guide von oben angucken und dir einen eindruck machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (28. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Hm, ich will nix neues aufmachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist eindeutig der Assa. Klick.


----------



## Norjena (28. September 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Das ist eindeutig der Assa. Klick.



Das sagt recht wenig aus, denn derzeit ist die beste Möglichkeit AP zu farmen in dem man 1v1 PvP betreibt, da ist der Assa wohl gut, aber mir gehts ja bei diesem Twink nichts um Roxx0rn, sondern einfach um "Bäm!", wie gesagt, wenn DD, dann eben richtig, auch wenns nicht unbedingt die beste Klasse ist, das juckt mich nicht, sie soll einfach reinhauen, ich tendiere ja immernoch eher zum Ranger, aber etwas mehr Meinungen wären doch recht praktisch.


----------



## advanced08 (28. September 2009)

also "Bäm" in richtung pve oder pvp ?

in richtung pve soll der zauberer ja ganz gut sein .. im pvp nen sorc der assa und beim ranger weis ich nicht ._.


----------



## Totemkrieger (30. September 2009)

Grüner schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab mir mal die Fähigkeiten angeguckt die ein Assassin bekommt wenn er High Level wird. HALLO?
> Man bekommt unzählige (VIEL ZU VIELE) Dmg Fähigkeiten die man auch alle im Fight usen musst, wer soll da bitte ne *Rota* fahren? Mit nur lvl 19 hab ich ALLE Tasten an die ich schnell komme belegt (Maustaste 1+2, Mausrad reindrücken, Q,E,1,2,3,4)
> ...



Den Thread kenn ich ausm offiziellen Aion Forum ....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kildran (30. September 2009)

Grüner schrieb:


> (Maustaste 1+2, Mausrad reindrücken, Q,E,1,2,3,4)



strg1-strg4 , alt1-alt4 , strgQ 


nur das in die leiste was du wirklich brauchst und manche sachen einfach annen rand und anklicken (die unwichtigen) 

ich komme zumindest gut damit klar


----------



## advanced08 (1. Oktober 2009)

shift Q E R F V C X Y  gibt es auch noch ...


----------



## Scyphus (2. Oktober 2009)

die ganzen Tastaturblöcke möchten gebindet werden *_*

immer die dmg fragen *heul*  in jedem Spiel das gleiche!


----------



## advanced08 (2. Oktober 2009)

es gibt halt genug möglichkeiten .. nur erfordert es bei sovielen spells auch genug kordination um noch genau zu wissen wo welche fähigkeit ist ...

ist mir am anfang bei wow auch passiert statt xxx auf spott gedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann hat sich der tank gefreut und hat lol gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## traugottlol (2. Oktober 2009)

l2p


----------



## Droyale (2. Oktober 2009)

traugottlol schrieb:


> l2p


also leute wie dich sollte man bannen können... deine 3 ziffern kannst du wem anderes an den kopf schmeissen


----------



## joekay (2. Oktober 2009)

Eins ist jedenfalls klar: Auf Balancing in der Levelphase wurde so gut wie kein Wert gelegt.

Melees habens in Aion bis auf den Kantor im mittleren Levelbereich relativ schwer. Sogar ein Templer bekommt massiv aufs Maul wo ein Sorcerer oder Jäger mit der Masse an CC lachend daneben das 5. Monster in Folge ohne Lebensverlust erledigt. Mit dem Jäger kann man dazu noch gut exploiten (J...s... geht immer noch trotz fix). Im PVP siehts ähnlich aus, Melees dienen eigentlich nur als Spielball für die Ranged DDs. Da selbst Elitemonster CC-anfällig sind versteht es sich von selbst, dass sie sowas im Vorbeigehen töten. Ich weiß jedenfalls von einer Jäger-only Truppe, die das Trainingscamp bis auf den Boss gecleared hat.


----------



## Norjena (3. Oktober 2009)

Jumpshot ist kein Bug, sondern beabsichtet, das einzige was gefixt wurde war ein Bug welcher es erlaubt hat ohne "Vorskills" zb den dritten Skill einer Kette rauszuhauen, oder mehere Kettenskills praktisch gleichzeitig. Aber der normale Jumpshot ist kein Bug, das haben die Entwickler so bestätigt.

Assa ist übrigens ab Lvl 30 ca die beste Klasse zum lvln, der tötet schneller als alles andere und braucht keine Pausen da Mobs eh nur im Stun sind.


----------



## joekay (3. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich gleichzeitig mehrere Fertigkeiten auslösen kann soll das kein Exploit sein? Warum kann man JS nur mit speziellem Movement auslösen und nicht im Stand wenn es eh so gedacht ist? Wo kann man nachlesen, dass Jumpshot im Sinne des Erfinders ist?


----------



## Norjena (3. Oktober 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Wenn ich gleichzeitig mehrere Fertigkeiten auslösen kann soll das kein Exploit sein? Warum kann man JS nur mit speziellem Movement auslösen und nicht im Stand wenn es eh so gedacht ist? Wo kann man nachlesen, dass Jumpshot im Sinne des Erfinders ist?



Es wurde offiziell gesagt, das Exploit mit den Chains beseitigt ist, der normale Jumpshot, das heißt das Abkürzen einer Animation, ist erlaubt und kein Bug, sondern so gewollt, das es einiges an training benötigt und nicht einfach ist, zudem kann es jeder lernen, so die Aussage der Entwickler. Zudem hat der Jumpshot auch Nachteile, zb Chainskill Nummer 1, die vielen Pfeile welche man auf Stufe 16 bekommt (Pfeilhagel), können durch falsches springen abgebrochen werden, es ist also nicht ohne, und muss gelernt sein.

Ich hab mich BTW für den Jäger entschieden, und ich mag den JS auch nicht, aber nutze ihn trotzdem weil es einfach wichtig ist, ohne könnte ich kaum kiten und wäre somit schnell bei Mobs tod. Hätte aber nichts dagegen wenn sie es fixen (allerdings wäre dann vl ein Ausgleich gut, denn ohne JS ist der Jäger ähnlich an einen Ort gebunden wie der Zauberer welcher casten muss).


----------



## joekay (3. Oktober 2009)

Wenn das so gutgeheißen wird sollte nc dann mal schleunigst allen Klassen eine solche Möglichkeit geben. Bis dahin bleibt JS für mich ein Exploit. JS benutzt man zudem nicht wirklich nur um die Animation abzukürzen sondern um mehrere Schüsse gleichzeitig abzufeuern und es sollte jedem einleuchten, dass das nicht so gewollt sein kann. Jeder würde gerne 3 Angriffe gleichzeitig durchführen ohne auf lästigen gcd warten zu müssen.


----------



## atr0x2011 (3. Oktober 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Wenn das so gutgeheißen wird sollte nc dann mal schleunigst allen Klassen eine solche Möglichkeit geben. Bis dahin bleibt JS für mich ein Exploit. JS benutzt man zudem nicht wirklich nur um die Animation abzukürzen sondern und mehrere Schüsse gleichzeitig abzufeuern und es sollte jedem einleuchten, dass das nicht so gewollt sein kann.



indem man die animation abbricht hat mand die zeit neue, bzw mehrere schüsse abzufeuern, wenn ich das richtig verstehe...

ich für meinen teil spiele ne assa und bin eig begeistert, AUSSER beim pvp!
beim pvp hab ich als assa mit menen süßen 23lvln keine chance gegen garnix^^ noch net ma gg. 18er kleriker...
gut ich hab noch net die erfahrung usw aber tortzdem sollte ich doch ne geringe chance haben,.. wir ham bestimmt 6duelle gemacht und in keienm hatte ich ma ne chance,...
in einem hatte ich ihn fast down, weil da meine stunns geprocct sind, man mag es kaum glauebn, aber ansonsten, null chance!-.-
wenn ihr aussem stunn kommt, welchen skill benutzt ihr dann in der regel als erstes? 
ich weiß net, irgendwas mach ich falsch, wobei alle asas probs haben im pvp mit denen ich geredet habe (höchster lvl 32)...

mfg atr0x


----------



## Norjena (3. Oktober 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Wenn das so gutgeheißen wird sollte nc dann mal schleunigst allen Klassen eine solche Möglichkeit geben. Bis dahin bleibt JS für mich ein Exploit. JS benutzt man zudem nicht wirklich nur um die Animation abzukürzen sondern um mehrere Schüsse gleichzeitig abzufeuern und es sollte jedem einleuchten, dass das nicht so gewollt sein kann. Jeder würde gerne 3 Angriffe gleichzeitig durchführen ohne auf lästigen gcd warten zu müssen.



Der Bug, das mehere gleichzeitig abgefeuert werden konnten, wurde behoben, liest du auch was ich schreibe? 
Der einzige Vorteil des Jump Shots ist es, das du besser kiten kannst, da du praktisch nach vor (vom Ziel weg) springt, dich im Flug umdrehst, abdrückst, wieder zurrückdrehst und richtig rum aufkommst, und keine Zeit verlierst (keine Laufzeit, Skillzeit ist gleich).
Sobald dies gefixt wird, ist der Jäger genau wie der Zauberer eine stationäre Fernkampfklasse, welche sich kaum bewegen kann da die meisten Skills diese fest Anitmations, oder auch richtige Castzeit (da geht JS nicht) besitzten.


----------



## joekay (3. Oktober 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Der Bug, das mehere gleichzeitig abgefeuert werden konnten, wurde behoben



Wurde er eben nicht. Lt. Gildenmitglied geht der JS immer noch wie gehabt.


----------



## Norjena (3. Oktober 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Wurde er eben nicht. Lt. Gildenmitglied geht der JS immer noch wie gehabt.



Kaut mir wurde es behoben, Aussage vs. Aussage, jetzt kommen wir weiter. Dann soll er doch ein Video hochladen wie er Chain Rang 3 direkt als erstes raushaut, denn genau das war mal möglich, ist es aber nicht mehr. Das laufen, springen>schießen, geht noch, und das soll so beabsichtig sein.


----------



## Geige (3. Oktober 2009)

JS fürher = ich kann in einem Sprung eine ganze Skillreihe abfeuern. (Wurde gefixt und war unerwünscht!)
JS heute = ich kann während des springens *eine* Fähigkeit abfeuern. (Von entwicklern erwünscht, fordert gewisses Maß an Können!)


----------



## Kritze (3. Oktober 2009)

Assa ist fine !

Klar, er steckt nicht viel ein da er Leder trägt und einige Mobs schon mit Speziellen Attacken 400 Schaden machen, das bei einem HP-Pool von 2200 (Hab ich auf Lev26) musste halt nachm Kampf reggen.

So lang Du dich nicht mit Mobs anlegst, die 3+ Level über dir sind wirste keine größeren Probleme haben solange du deine Fähigkeiten nutzt.

Darunter fallen wirklich die Stuns, gezieltes ausweichen, sofort Gegenangriff usen usw.

Mainhand Dolch, Offhand kannste dir aussuchen, ich hab Schwert.

Hab auch schon im PvP durch reine Zufallsbegegnung einen Gladi gelegt wo ich noch mehr als 30% Gesundheit hatte und die sollten schon um einiges mehr an Gesundheit haben als wir Leder Assas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æzørt (4. Oktober 2009)

ist es normal das mich sogut wie jeder gegner im mumu dorf (altgard) killt? ich bin level 15 die 15ner schaffe ich so gerade die 10ner nur mit trank


----------



## advanced08 (4. Oktober 2009)

atr0x2011 schrieb:


> indem man die animation abbricht hat mand die zeit neue, bzw mehrere schüsse abzufeuern, wenn ich das richtig verstehe...
> 
> ich für meinen teil spiele ne assa und bin eig begeistert, AUSSER beim pvp!
> beim pvp hab ich als assa mit menen süßen 23lvln keine chance gegen garnix^^ noch net ma gg. 18er kleriker...
> ...



nach stun nochmal stunnen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit lvl 25 hat man insgesammt 4 oder 5 stk womit du deren zauber unterbrechen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## atr0x2011 (4. Oktober 2009)

im mom muss ich erstmal ausweichen bevor ich stunnen kann (und auch nur das mit einer wahrschienlichkeit) oder muss kombopunkte druff hauen^^ solange steh ich in der regel garnet, das tollste is eh wenn ich wie nen irrer auf das schild vom mage einkloppe^^ top aber ich sehe hoffnung mit 25 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (5. Oktober 2009)

Du hast einen Skill, mit dem Weichst du zu 100% aus x.X
Man Leute schonmal die Tooltips eure rFähigkeiten gelesen?


----------



## advanced08 (5. Oktober 2009)

schonmal den beitrag gelesen ? mit einer gewissen wahrscheinlichkeit meint er zu stunnen und das ist bei gegenangriff so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (6. Oktober 2009)

Genau!
Aber mann hat auch diesen Skill:
http://www.aionarmory.com/spell.aspx?id=572
Als erst denn rein, dann kann man einen sichern Counterslash
aktivieren,...


----------



## advanced08 (6. Oktober 2009)

> Counterattack I
> Upon success of Evasion, inflicts 59~63 physical damage on the target and *sometimes stuns it temporaril*y.



das ist gemeint ... nicht die chance auszuweichen


----------



## daw0lf (9. Oktober 2009)

Naja man sollte sich eben in Aion angewöhnen fleißig Tränke zu schlucken. Einfach zu einem Alchi deines Vertrauens gehen...sich 100 Heiltränke baun lassen und ab geht die wüste Mobklopperei ohne Regpausen....
Ich finde bei Aion muss man eben ein bisschen umdenken so von wegen Pots schlucken. Aber ich glaube das ist bei allen Nahkämpfern so und nicht nur bein Assa.

Meine 50 cent


----------

